# kicked fantail pigeon



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi , 
a white fantail pigeon had been living at my partners work for a few weeks, very friendly but he can't fly - just walked around and lived in the garden. Yesterday one of the other staff took a running kick at him in steelcap boots and hurt his leg (he is a disgusting excuse for a human being). Well this morning my partner took a box and caught him (hes so tame that he just lets himself get picked up), he was hobbling really badly and not looking very good, brought him home and we took him to the SPCA birdwing who said he was really really underweight , and battered and bruised but nothing was broken so we brought him home again (were told he cannot be released as would not survive).

We're going to build him a cage this weekend (he is currently in the cat box) and wondered if anyone had any input as to what we should build and what he would like in there. We have some quail that we would like to put in with him - can they live together?? 

We bought him some pigeon mix from the feedstore which he seems to like but is there anything else we can give him that he would like?? - Im calling him a he but we don't really know what gender he is, birdwing told us he would sort of grumble if he was a boy and coo if he was female but he doesn't make any noise at all.

He is very friendly and happy to hop into your hand and will be quite pretty when hes not so thin I think - well hes pretty now , but looking rather sorry for himself with dirty feathers and a bit scruffed up.

does anyone have any ideas?? My partner is very fond of him so we want to sort him out properly so he can have a happy life, partner is a big burly bloke not really one for sentiment so it says something that this little bird has left such a mark on him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is such a sad story. So lucky for he pigeon your partner rescued him.
Probably he is a pet that got lost.
Pigeons are very social creatures and he would be happiest inside with you both.They are intelligent and interesting companions. Most love to bathe.
I use a cage that is 30" long x 18" wide X 18 inches tall. On one end I hang a mirror... male pigeons like to admire themselves, females not so much. Pigeons really like bricks to perch on.
As far as food...most pigeons like millet sprays, leafy greens like spinach, kale, romaine, etc. My pigeons like defrosted corn and peas, as treats and bits of whole grain bread. Don't forget red grit and oyster shell.
Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

we don't know if he is male or female - birdwing could not tell us as he isn't making any noise although they said if he grumbled he was male and if he coo'd he was female, hes all white with bright red legs and a pink beak if that gives any clue??

He is so friendly I can't help but think somebody has lost him, he is in the cat box on the coffee table and seems rather enraptured with the television , is 'watching' it with my partner. A man and his bird haha.

We have oyster shell grit for our chickens - would this be suitable for him also?? and is it best mixed in with the food (as we do for our hens as we have one that is prone to problems but will not eat it otherwise) or is it better in a dish on its own??

when you say bath - do you mean in water or in dust?? 

when we make his cage , are flat perches or rounded perches better?? and will he nest and make his own nest if we provide hay or would he rather a box with sawdust inside like the hens and the quail. Can he live happily with quail??

I rather like the idea of mirror for a male - somethings must be common between species!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pig-wigon said:


> we don't know if he is male or female - birdwing could not tell us as he isn't making any noise although they said if he grumbled he was male and if he coo'd he was female, hes all white with bright red legs and a pink beak if that gives any clue??
> 
> He is so friendly I can't help but think somebody has lost him, he is in the cat box on the coffee table and seems rather enraptured with the television , is 'watching' it with my partner. A man and his bird haha.
> 
> ...


Oyster grit is fine, I would put it in a seperate container, Pigeons bath in water, About 2cm deep. Flat perches are best. A box would be good for nesting, and some straw but I wouldn't think it would be too interested in making a nest until it has a mate.

Males and female pigeons both coo but males are deeper and longer, ( this is not a defenite but is the usual )

Lastly, I can't remember if I read about a leg ring, Does he have one, you may be able to trace the owner.

Note: I have had to restrain myself from commenting on the person that kicked the pigeon in the first place, I think I may be banned if I say what I want to. Utter Filth is all I will say


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Oyster grit is fine, I would put it in a seperate container, Pigeons bath in water, About 2cm deep. Flat perches are best. A box would be good for nesting, and some straw but I wouldn't think it would be too interested in making a nest until it has a mate.
> 
> Males and female pigeons both coo but males are deeper and longer, ( this is not a defenite but is the usual )
> 
> ...


GRRRRRRR......Me too!
And pig-wigon, Welcome to PT. Your partner is a 'real' *man* 
Males will 'strut' around and be more vocal, but if he's hurting that might take awhile if its a he. Hens are more docile.
And NO, he shouldn't be put in with quail or chickens for 2 reasons. Fantails are a docile breed of pigeon, so the quail and chickens could hurt him and also for health reasons...there are things the pigeon can catch from chickens.
As you've found out, Fantails are not good flyers. They like flat perches and alot of 'ground space' in a cage to walk around.
Grit should be in a separate dish available at all times.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Pig-wigon said:


> Hi ,
> a white fantail pigeon had been living at my partners work for a few weeks, very friendly but he can't fly - just walked around and lived in the garden. Yesterday one of the other staff took a running kick at him in steelcap boots and hurt his leg (he is a disgusting excuse for a human being).




And nobody reported this pr**k for cruelty? 

Or smacked the living s**t out of him, which I (Rob) would have done in a heartbeat!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You mentioned that you took it to the SPCA. While there, did you report this SOB. Or did anyone else at work see the incident. If so, your partner, and any others should go to a supervisor and report it there too. ( safety in numbers) Please do not let this go by.

Welcome to PT, and thank you for caring.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in Almondmans corner on this score, do NOT let this go unanswered!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe the guy should get a taste of what it's like to get kicked, also.

I agree, you should give the guy's name to the SPCA. Then tell him you reported him....and suggest he find a therapist.

Thanks for saving the Pigeon.

Pigeons, unlike Parrots, Finches, even smaller Doves, etc...aren't too keen on stick perches. They are more used to ledges, platforms, and the like. So a nice cage/enclosure with some ledges at a few different heights would be more appropriate than one with many stick perches.

Also....the size of the enclosure will be determined by how often you wanna let him/her out, and have some 'free' time around the house or aviary. If you can give the Pigeon maybe two hours a day of this; not necessarily all at once....so she/he can sorta walk around, check things out, find some favorite places to hang out...just do Pigeon stuff...then they can be confined just fine the rest of the time and be quite happy.


Thanks again for being so kind ! Maybe post a pic of your new buddy ?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

As Waynette said fantails are not great flyers to begin with, but they can fly. Please keep in mind that if he can't fly, something is wrong.It would be a very good idea to have a vet do a fecal exam for worms, parasites and check for bad bacteria.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all , thanks so much for your welcomes and helpful advice!

Pig-wigon Pidgee(as our three year old has named him) survived the night and is looking much happier with himself - I don't think I've seen him stop eating, must be making up for lost time. I've put his cage in the sunny alcove and he is rather enjoying that I think. He really is pretty - even if he is very dirty!! 

He has no ring or any identifying marking that neither we or Birdwing could see but I have put up a flyer near where my partner found him to say that we had him just in case. But seeing as he had been there a few weeks and no one had asked I doubt I will hear anything - it is a big industrial estate so no real houses or gardens he could have come from unless he'd flown a big distance but he still had chick fluff all over him when they first saw him so I think its unlikely. I'd had to give him back - both my boys , big and little , are smitten with him already haha.

Pigeon Kicker has been handled effectively - thankfully , my partner is the manager for his department (it was in their little lunch yard he had been hanging out) and , while he did see it happen himself , several of the younger ground staff saw it happen and were very vocal about it and also reported it to my partner . I believe it may have been 'addressed' that evening after work also as the man in question did not appear for work the following day . He should have his tail firmly between his legs I believe, and so while it is limited what my partner can do from a managers standpoint , I think the mans peers have taken appropriate measures to ensure that the message has firmly gotten through. They're a nice lot , and its sweet to see so many big 'hard' blokes so taken over a little bird, there will be several sad that pig-wigeon is no longer strutting around eating sandwiches - despite how tough they all make themselves look , they're a nice lot really (pigeon kicker aside that is). Although , if he is like you say , not a good flyer by breed in general , he is perhaps safer with us.


I'd be wary to let him out much as we have two cats that are utter killers. They usually go for rabbits,bush rats and eels from the creek but are not ones to turn their noses up at easy game, last thing I want is them to get their claws in. What is worse - is one of them doesn't actually kill the few birds she bothers to catch (usually too much effort I think) , but plays with them instead - not a fate I'd wish on him. So we'd like to make his house a bit bigger so he can be comfortable inside it encase he is not able to come out every day (I'd have to catch the cats which can be interesting)

We put cider vinegar and an organic treatment in our Hen's and Quail's water supply to help with the parasite problem (we also mite dust - is this something we should do with him also?) and they're drenched every 6 months - do you do this for pigeons also?? would this help him too?? His tail feathers are quite brittle looking and his feathers are very dull - so I think he has been living off bread and little else, however his eyes are bright and his beak and legs have good color and are not blemished and he is alert and walking around (albeit with a limp) so (at least from a chicken owners standpoint) that is a good sign I think. I got him out and had a look but he has no signs of mites that I can see , but maybe best to dust just encase??

Sorry im such a newbie , but we want to do good for him , and get him set up properly from the start off. Poor things had a rough time , and its not fair that he should have been treated that way.

Will certainly post a picture if I can figure out how to  There are no bird vets around us, the birdwing woman is basically it from what I'm told - there is one specialist on the other side of town who I'll try and take him too if he doesn't feel better soon though. Birdwing said it is likely because he is so young (or rather was when he ended up at partners work) and he's very thin and bruised. She thought it might be because he's rather beaten up but he might start once hes feeling better and had a chance to recuperate.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

The bird is very lucky to have been taken in by people who care so much. It sounds like it is being very well cared for. Thank you again.

It was also nice to hear that "peer pressure" may have been imposed on the imbecile that started all this. I abhor what he did, but in a way, it might have been a blessing in disquise, if the bird ended up in your care. It couldn't have been good to be eating bread for any length of time.

Please know that you have our thanks and blessings for what you two did for this bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can not think for the life of me why someone would do that, maybe HE was kicked as a kid?., not that it matters now, it really is great to hear others rally in sticking up for the poor bird. good luck with him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It was great of you to take him in, and pics would be great. Poor thing. I can't ever understand why any human being enjoys inflicting pain on an innocent animal, who has absolutely no clue of why he is being abused and injured. He would probably love a nice warm bath. A new kitty litter pan works great for that. Even without your cats, a fantail just isn't safe let outside, as they are hawk bait. They cannot fly well enough or maneuver to get away from a hungry hawk. If your cats come inside, I would keep in closed off in another room when they are in, as they can reach into a cage for a bird. Just getting clawed by a cat can give them a bacteria that can kill them. This little one was very lucky that you took him in. Dusting him would be a good idea, just keep away from his face.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

hes started making a funny sort of noise - sort of a grunt grunt grunt , sounds a bit like a cat trying to cough up a hair ball (sorry for the visuals there) . Would that sound tell us his gender??


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope...but it's usually good news. It means he/she is uppity.

I am glad that your manager took some action, and that your co-workers supported that as well. Very good.


Posting a pic...go beneath the reply window and click "advanced". It takes you to a new reply window. Below THAT one, click the "attachments" button and upload pics from your computer right to the thread.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pig-wigon said:


> I'd be wary to let him out much as we have two cats that are utter killers. They usually go for rabbits,bush rats and eels from the creek but are not ones to turn their noses up at easy game, last thing I want is them to get their claws in. What is worse - is one of them doesn't actually kill the few birds she bothers to catch (usually too much effort I think) , but plays with them instead - not a fate I'd wish on him. So we'd like to make his house a bit bigger so he can be comfortable inside it encase he is not able to come out every day (I'd have to catch the cats which can be interesting)
> 
> We put cider vinegar and an organic treatment in our Hen's and Quail's water supply to help with the parasite problem (we also mite dust - is this something we should do with him also?) and they're drenched every 6 months - do you do this for pigeons also?? would this help him too?? His tail feathers are quite brittle looking and his feathers are very dull - so I think he has been living off bread and little else, however his eyes are bright and his beak and legs have good color and are not blemished and he is alert and walking around (albeit with a limp) so (at least from a chicken owners standpoint) that is a good sign I think. I got him out and had a look but he has no signs of mites that I can see , but maybe best to dust just encase??
> 
> ...


We have a killer cat too. She's hard to catch, so sometimes I just bring the birds into the bathroom or a bedroom with me and shut the door and study or something while the birds play. Or, if I'm successful at cat wrangling and I don't think there is any chance that someone will open the front door, they get to play in the front room (they love looking at the patterns on the rug and chairs.  )

A bit of apple cider vinegar once a week or so is healthy for pigeons and doves just like it is for chickens and quail

Oh, with an indoor bird you're going to want to make sure that the pellets you have him on include D3 so he can absorb calcium. 

Yeah, the feathers being weak indicates poor nutrition to me too. But he must have a strong little spirit to be so bright eyed! I bet he'll make a good recovery.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Jaye said:


> Nope...but it's usually good news. It means he/she is uppity.


Hey, playfully but gently with your thumb and forefinger grab his/her beak each side and shake gently for a second or two!!!

Jay3 gave me this advice about our pigeon Pippa!!!

The the fun begin.......


Rob


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

why shake his beak??? I'd be worried that his nose would hurt! 

Pig-wigeon is looking better all the time , he is very alert and sort of grunts at us when ever someone goes near his cage. It is quite funny we were cleaning and we'd turned the stereo on well when something with a strong beat came on, pig-wigeon stood up and started bobbing his head around and walking around in circles with his tail all fanned out. Not sure if that is a sign he liked it - he didn't look upset at all (else we would have turned it off) but a canary we had years ago used to like the radio too - so maybe he does enjoy it??

He seems to spend alot of his time laying down - is this normal for pigeons?? , my partner is ferreting away outside building him a great big house (is quite good really , as its in two halves with a big cage underneath for our quail and then another above it for pigeon so the quail are benefiting also as their space is tripling . I think , when they're finished he'll have 1.5m x 1.5m x 1.5m space - will this suit him nicely?? They're putting in various perches and a largish nesting box also. Is he ok walking on wire or would he prefer newspaper over it with sawdust for a better surface? about half the floor is solid wood - where his nesting box and food/water dishes are but the other half is planned to be square wire under the roosts but we could put solid wood down instead if that would be better?

We wondered , if maybe it is just because his leg is painful that he is sitting a lot?? Are fantail pigeons very active birds in general??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tashy/Rob said:


> Hey, playfully but gently with your thumb and forefinger grab his/her beak each side and shake gently for a second or two!!!
> 
> Jay3 gave me this advice about our pigeon Pippa!!!
> 
> ...



Hey wait a sec............I didn't say that. Jaye said that. People get us mixed up sometimes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Solid wood for the floor would be better for him to walk on. Make sure it's hard and smooth so it's easy to scrape. Many woods are toxic to birds and so don't use a wood that has been treated with bug repelling chemicals. Many wood chips are also toxic to birds and small animals.I wouldn't use them.
Do think about getting him a companion. Pigeons in particular, are very social and while they do well as a single companions to a human, if they are kept inside and become a part of the house hold activity...a pigeon kept alone...well, it's not a good thing to do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that he would much prefer a solid wood floor. And as Charis has mentioned, a mate would be a good thing for him. Otherwise he would be very lonely all by himself. If his leg is hurting then I would think that he wouldn't want to walk so much. Hopefully that is all it is. Is he eating and drinking okay? How are his droppings looking now?


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

yes , that was to be my next question - we would like to get him a companion , but not knowing if he is male or female - would two males fight?? (I know male quail can be very aggressive towards other males) Also , him being a bit wonky - is he likely to get picked on by the others?? we have had chickens in the past who , when they saw one of the others was not quite right , started pecking at her. 

Our wood shavings are non treated , come from my father who is a carpenter - are these ok for him?? the wood is completely flat board which my partner is going to oil (non-toxic) to help stop water getting into it and then we thought we'd stick newspaper over the top so it is easy to clean. We just thought he might be happier out in the sunshine rather than being stuck inside, but intend to bring him in when it is very wet and cold out . Any suggestions and advise we are very grateful for as we really do not know anything about pigeons other than we get the occasional grey spotty one in the garden and so it is very much a learning curve for us. 

I've got a little mirror to put in it for him also , and some hay encase he wanted to build a nest, although as someone else said - I don't think he'd do that until he had a mate.

are pigeons very prolific breeders?? just - I dont want to get a male and a female and then have a sudden massive batch of chicks as happens with a chicken hiding her egg clutch. Maybe I can get some dummy eggs instead?? 

I must say , we had never considered a pigeon as a pet before (thinking they only came as grey ones at the park and were not the kind of bird one could keep as a pet) , but he is so nice we could easily see ourselves as quite the pigeon fancier! our little boy is desperately in love with him and takes great delight in his responsibility in getting the fresh pigeon mix out each morning when we do the rounds of the animals, pig-wigeon is kind enough to let him stroke him gently too - he is proving to be a very rewarding bird!!, much nicer than some of our others!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Two males will usually fight. Male and female great. Female and female fine. So if you were to get a female that would be safe, regardless of what this one is. Yes, they do like to breed. You would need to get some wooden eggs. But if you ended up with 2 females, then you wouldn't have to worry about any babies hatching.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

he is eating a drinking alot, I full up his water bowl each morning and it is almost gone by the time I come to full it again and he makes almost an equal effort with his feed bowl (would he drink from an automatic water dispenser or are bowls better for pigeons? - we have our other birds water dishes hooked up to a hose system so its always clean and fresh for them) SPCA birdwing said he was very underweight so maybe that is why he is eating so much?? he is certainly looking merrier than when he was first brought home.

I had thought his tail was very dirty but now I am wondering if it is perhaps his coloring?? he has been working with his feathers alot yesterday and today (maybe feeling better now?) and while alot of the carpark grime came off when we bathed him and wash his feet each morning (he gets droppings on his feet despite how often I change his floor cloth) and he has got himself nice and white again but his tail is sort of grey/ashey black at the tips which sort of taper off into white as they get closer to his body. It is hard to tell because the end of his tail feathers are so brittle and unhealthy but it is quite obvious further down the tail feathers.

meant to add , his droppings are lot firmer now and more 'pigeony' for want of a better description , he had very watery stool when he first came that messed his feathers but hes nice and regular now haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would love to see pics of him. If you can't post them, email a pic to me and I can post it for you. I'm so glad to hear that he is doing well. He'll put on weight eventually. What are you feeding him? Sorry if you already answered that. If you did, I forgot.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

we're feeding him the 'pigeon mix' from the local feedstore , they do a whole range of different seed mixes for everything from budgies , to wild bird , to parrots - theres some 18 different mixes and they do individual seed packets also and then the millet sprays and honey bells etc. I've also been giving him some black german rye bread that he seems to enjoy as well. I don't give him alot mind as its probably better for him that he eat the pigeon mix but he does like it.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

hopefully it has attached - the photo is from when he first was brought home and he was feeling very poorly, I'll take another one when he stands up again so you can see his tail better, maybe someone will have an idea about if it is dirty or it is his color.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

ooch , sorry it is so big!! i


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mix in some safflower seeds. Most pigeons love it. High in fat so will help to put on some weight. Don't over do, but mix some in wiith his seed. Also chopped unsalted peanuts. Once he tries them, and finds out how good they are, he'll love them. Sometimes takes them a while to try them, so mix just a bit in with his food. Eventually he will try them. Haven't yet met a bird who didn't love them. That would also help to put the weight back on. Safflower and chopped peanuts (always unsalted) make great treats to feed from your hand. They will learn to come readily to you for them.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey welcome to PT, Where in NZ r ya? I'm in chch, there are pigeon clubs all around nz


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

were rural Auckland  will have to have a look for one near us!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AW! So cute. Poor little thing. He looks like a young bird. And you're right in that his tail feathers look awfully rough. I think they are just dirty. When he moults out, he will look beautiful.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah you could if you wanted,... be warned,... pigeon people can be a bit wierd lol

My sis in warkworth/snells beach has a few pigies, shes not in a club though

I'm in the NPA club down here I keep about 100 pigeons, 6 different breeds breeds.

theres about 50 breeds of pigeons here in NZ, they make the best pets.

Luke


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

I imagine pigeon people could be alot like chicken people....sometimes very strange indeed , pleasant enough though  could you perhaps do me a favor and look at this advert , just they say they are fantail doves but they look just like him - are they the same bird?? particularly the second picture , he looks like that when he is standing up, without the grey

http://www.trademe.co.nz/pets-animals/birds/birds/pigeons/auction-411449088.htm

I hope you are not near the shakes!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're pigeons, but many call them doves.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

ah - one of those might be a possibility for a friend for him., were driving up that way in a couple of weeks - I shall inquire!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

do that. by then you may know which sex yours is. if you get a mate for it and don't want to breed any just chuck the eggs away on the tenth day. always day ten.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

They are pigeons, not doves I have some croppers for sale on trademe

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=440872557


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

they're beautiful! i love the great big chest - he looks a bit like a pigeon popeye! is it just the boys that have the big chests?? 

what gorgeous birds!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

na both hen and cock will blow,... thats what they call puffing up chest 'blow' only pouters and croppers do it. Fantails are nice but the one you have and the ones you are looking at on T M are not pure fantails. pure fan tails can hardly fly


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

were not worried about our one being purebred  he is a waif and stray, we'd just like to se him happy and healthy but if were buying one it would be nice to get one that is a bit different like those - do they do that all the time??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pig-wigon said:


> ah - one of those might be a possibility for a friend for him., were driving up that way in a couple of weeks - I shall inquire!


Well you want to make sure you get the right gender. If your rescue is a male and you pick up another male, they would fight.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

your pigeon could pair up and breed with any other pigeon breed if you wanted to get something a little different. I also keep and breed frillbacks.

This is one of my boys


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

yes , it sounds like a female would be best whichever our pigeon is


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

wow! - now that is a seriously snazzy pigeon! who knew there were so many different sorts! , do his trousers get terribly dirty?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

the Norwich Croppers only blow up thier chest when they are excited which is most the time.
some people blow them up from a young age using their mouth placing their lips around the birds beak and blowing but thats not necessary. I've never done that and mine blow all the time, just not as big as the ones at the show.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

They love to bath in water, it keeps thier pants clean.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

they're awesome , I want one of those now!! how cool. I shall have to look for some around us


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

A Cropper or a Frillback?


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

a cropper I think - but the frillback would be equally neat.. perhaps our pigeon house needs to be bigger... 

I had no idea that they could look like that!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hmmm, that sounds like me when I got my first pair,... now I have over 100 of them, I'm totally obsessed lol

Its a great hobby for kids to learn about keeping animals and responsibility ect


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyways I must be off. No doubt I'll see you round.

Luke


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, your bird looks like a part fan or what some call garden fans. I have 3 in my loft, and actually think they are prettier than the full fans. They have just enough tail to be pretty, without over doing it. I think one of those garden fans would be nice with your bird. I love the frillbacks, but would want a pair if I had them. Would seem a waste to breed it with something else and lose those beautiful frills.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Some fancy pigeon breeds can not fly because of there fathers


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

What a beauty! Glad you helped him/her. Thank you, Good luck!


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

I think that Pig-wigeon Pidgee might be ready to go into his bigger house (just need partner to finish putting the wire onto it), he is full of beans and has springs in his knees today, flapping his wings and trying to grab onto the wire sides of his cage to hold himself up - think he wants something to perch on. Still limping badly when walking around the ground but looking better all the time!.

question - if we can wire up his house tonight , will he be ok without a nesting box for the time being?? Partner is back at work after the long weekend so building time is limited but he is going to make it this coming weekend, just hes so sprightly I think he'd like some more room than the wee cage hes in at the moment. Also think he'd like a bit of a wash so want to get him into a bigger space so he can have a bath! 

It is not cold where we are , ranging in the early 20 degrees celcious and around 80% humidity - we do get rain showers from the humidity but they're not cold at all! will he be ok??


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

He will be fine to have a bath, I keep pigeons in Christchurch and bath them weekly, On a warm day ofcourse

Also you do not need to rush to put a nest box in, An old beer crate or nail box or something for him to perch on would be a good idea until a permanent one is made. He will feel safer if he can jump up onto something to roost.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He would be fine outside in those temps, but I wouldn't rush it. He may need longer for that leg. Sometimes forcing them to rest it a bit longer is a good idea, whether they think so or not. I'd be inclined to wait a bit longer, just so that he would have to rest it up a bit. He might enjoy a bath though.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all , another pig-wigeon update . We've kept him inside his box for alittle longer as my partner wanted to add some more perches too his bigger cage (hes cut some sticks from the over grown tree to add some more 'natural' shaped perches in there as we couldn't figure out how to add more perches without compromising the flight space) 

I took your advise and added sunflower seeds and peanuts to his food - hes not too interested in the peanuts but likes the sunflower and sifts through his food to get those first . I had a bit of a think and ground up the peanuts so they're more like ice cream peanuts and hes more interested in them like that. 

I wrangled the cats and stuffed them into the laundry today so he could come out for a bit (tied a bit of cloth into a sort of nappy overall to stop him messing on the carpet - but he didn't mess himself anyway so that was good) which he enjoyed, although was more into marching up and down the breakfast bar inspecting the remains of my sons weetbix. He's still limpy but not so bad now , he gets around quite well even if he does look like hes missing his zimmer frame....


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

hi again , 
is square wire 2cm x 2cm ok for keeping pigeons in??


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hiiii

square 2cm x 2cm is perfect. lots of people use that for the floor too so all the poop falls through. but If you have a wood floor that is good. an old paint scraper will get the poop off. pigeons need to be kept clean and dry unlike chickens which can run around in thier own filth.
I'm glad its doing better, thank you and your family for looking after him/her so well.
After hes been in the loft for a couple of weeks will you let him out to fly?


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be hesitant to let him out much just because our cats would bring him down in no time - they're horrible for launching on birds and animals - just sort of drop ontop of them from the roof or spring up and the bird has not got a hope . But if he continues being so tame (not sure if its because hes a bit poorly or because hes just friendly) than I might tie his little nappy on and let him out in the house in the evenings , he does seem to enjoy our company.

Is it ok for him to have weet-bix? he enjoyed the bits he stole from my sons left over breakfast so much I thought I might give him a weetbix to have of his own..

the floor is half wood and half mesh - wood under his bath and food and nesting box and then mesh under the perches (so I can just clean the concrete under it. I thought I might plant some parsley or basil in there for him too (do pigeons like this sort of thing?) or some sunflower plants in a hanging basket for him to enjoy, if nothing else it will give him some shade and something pretty to look at  and they do smell nice too .

I've, going to newspaper the wood bit so its easy to clean and the will give him some hay to do what he will with, thought I'd sort of make a little nest/ hole with the hay in the nesting box just to keep him warm if nothing else.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

that all sounds really nice. the bath may need to go on the wire floor so the overflow goes through the mesh and not all over the wood part. I cant stress enough about the keeping clean part.

Pigeons like a bit of greens now and then. silverbeet, or something similar. not too much or they'll get the squirts. I grew some sun flowers and the pigeons like to eat the leaves and the seeds. 
Branches for perches arn't ideal but will work. Flat perches are better.
He will love a couple of nest boxes and a bit of straw, pine needles and sticks or twigs.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Partner went off the stick idea when he came up with a new plan (it has turned into a lovely bonding adventure for him and our wee boy) which with the little lad's drawing 'plans' he opted instead for a sort of trapezoid shape perch with the perch making the sort of sticking out part of the shape in one long flat perch (is 2.4 fencing posts split) with a angled support beam that has little steps on it so that he can climb up to the perch if he cannot fly up (his wing is a bit wonky, the left does not seem to be as mobile as the right, sort of like he has a sore shoulder or something) So the perches are about 4/5cm wide at the widest point so that he can walk along them, I do hope he likes it!

that is a good thought about the water - is about 2cm deep good for him to splash about in??

Its so nice , my partner is often so busy that our wee man does not see a lot of him when there is a big job on at his work due to the long hours he does so the time spent together caring for the pigeon and now building his house as been so exciting for our boy. We've had a rough run of things the last while with deaths , illnesses, car accidents and financial strain (think everyone has that one!) so its been nice to have something that's been so positive for us as a family (and hopefully pig-wigon pidgee).


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Well its nice to know a sick old pigeon can bring a family closer. I think keeping pigeons is a lot of fun. I hope you can post a pic or two of his house when you get some time and when its finished, it sounds perfect.

2cm should be deep enough for him to bath. If he wasn't limpy I would say 5cm deep but we wouldnt want him drowning in his bath. 

Worm him when you get a chance, hes probably full of worms. If you dont have wormer like 'aviverm' for the chooks you can use 1/4 of a cat wormer like drontal or droncit. Someone correct me if i'm wrong about the cat wormer tablet please, thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pig-wigon said:


> Hi all , another pig-wigeon update . We've kept him inside his box for alittle longer as my partner wanted to add some more perches too his bigger cage (hes cut some sticks from the over grown tree to add some more 'natural' shaped perches in there as we couldn't figure out how to add more perches without compromising the flight space)
> 
> I took your advise and added sunflower seeds and peanuts to his food - hes not too interested in the peanuts but likes the sunflower and sifts through his food to get those first . I had a bit of a think and ground up the peanuts so they're more like ice cream peanuts and hes more interested in them like that.
> 
> I wrangled the cats and stuffed them into the laundry today so he could come out for a bit (tied a bit of cloth into a sort of nappy overall to stop him messing on the carpet - but he didn't mess himself anyway so that was good) which he enjoyed, although was more into marching up and down the breakfast bar inspecting the remains of my sons weetbix. He's still limpy but not so bad now , he gets around quite well even if he does look like hes missing his zimmer frame....


My birds loved chopped peanuts. Go easy on the sunflower seed or he will get loose droppings. He will probably some branch perches, but they more prefer flat perches, like a shelf. It would also be easier on him for perching with his bad leg, as with a branch, he would have to grasp it to perch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pig-wigon said:


> hi again ,
> is square wire 2cm x 2cm ok for keeping pigeons in??


Anything over 1/2 inch, mice can get through. They can spread salmonella to your bird, and make him very sick.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of pigeon in his new half finished house. We still need to do the bottom part - ran out of wire ! but wanted to get him out in at least the top part until we can sort the bottom bit next week. We're going to double wire over the top wire also , so that the holes are half as big, both to keep mice out as well as to keep cats out. But you can get a sort of picture of what it will look like finished (we have heaps of the bigger mesh wire so thought we'd use that up rather than getting more in). He does like the big perch alot - im glad we went for a big perch rather than several smaller ones. The plastic dish is his water bath and the wooden box is a nesting box, which he has not gone inside yet but he did have a look in.

what do you think??


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

wow thats a great cage. he will be really happy in there espeshally when he or she gets a friend. Its so tidy and nice, he even stained it. 
It will sit in the nest box when it has the urge to breed. so probably not till it gets a mate. Hows it handling the perches with his bung leg and dodgy wing? Thats a lucky pidge. I'm glad you guys are all looking after it


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice setup 
one little reservation though, 
The hexagonal "chicken wire" is not very safe (even if doubled up).
When exposed to the elements it becomes brittle very quickly, especially at the points where it is twisted together, and that gives it weak points which makes it surprisingly easy for predators to get in. Once weakened, a few tugs from an animals claws can easily rip through it. Chicken wire was never designed to keep things out, more just to provide a cheap method for keeing chickens together. 
The square "hardware" type is much safer & stronger.

If you put the nest box at a higher point than the ground, he may use it more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The set up is very cute, but as Quazar has already mentioned, chicken wire is really not safe. Raccoons have been known to tear right through it. The heavier wire is better, but mice can get in there. They will make your birds very sick. I would never go any larger than 1/2 inch holes. Other than that, I would probably close off a couple of sides to keep wind out, and the nest box should be at the top as pigeons don't feel safe if they aren't up higher. Fix that and the wire, and it's very nice.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

we did wonder about the hex wire - it is square on the doors and also on the floor (bottom half of coop is all much smaller squares all around). Will buy some more small squares for the sides - the nesting box for him is still drying so we just put in one of the spare Quail ones just until his one is finished drying and airing out (it stinks of wood stain, we don't want to gas him out!) His nesting box is to be mounted up the top on the side by the perch so he can hop into it from his perch . He quite likes sitting on top of it even if he does not go inside! 

As a whole , were quite pleased with how it turned out though!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The square wire you have there looks nice, but it will still let mice get in.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

yes , its doubled over now - so each of those squares are quartered. 

Also - no raccoons in NZ thankfully , just the mice to keep out!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It looks great! (even better when you get rid of the chicken wire  ) Looks just like the first cage I made for my first Fantails  He's a lucky bird to have found you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a great little pen. I'll bet he loves it out there.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

In my opinion the hex chicken wire is sweet as if nailed well and mice wont be a problem if you dont leave food around and you set a trap every now and then. Also sounds like your cats would keep mice away. Do you let the chickens out? and do the cats bother them?


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

we never really have mice problems as the cats do catch any that are stupid enough to come near our home - they are truly vicious lol, and while I feel sorry for the birds they catch I do not feel bad for any rabbits/mice/rats they get.

Our chooks are cooped all the time now due to the neighbors dog going for them but we used to let them out and the cats had a try once - our big Australorp (the dominant hen in the group as we do not have a Roo) attacked the cat , cat ran off feeling very sorry for herself with a large hole in her shoulder . Cats have never tried again since! They hiss at her when they walk past and she clucks and screeches and flaps at them and they usually run away all fluffed up looking rather worried haha


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pig-wigon - any updates on the buffoon who started all this? Last we heard he may have been on the wrong end of a little poetic justice. 
Nice job on getting your caging set up and getting your new friend on the mend.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

he did not turn up for work the next day (after he was spoken too, and has been keeping a very low profile ever since. Hopefully the message sunk in.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Let's hope so! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> In my opinion the hex chicken wire is sweet as if nailed well and mice wont be a problem if you dont leave food around and you set a trap every now and then. Also sounds like your cats would keep mice away. Do you let the chickens out? and do the cats bother them?


Sadly, sweet does not mean SAFE. Cats are predators also, and they could also make short work of getting through the wire.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_wire


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also, cats won't catch every mouse, and when fed, they do throw seeds, which would attract mice. They're everywhere.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I saw a" smile" on that birds face. I know mine does..lol...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Progress report please. How is the bird doing now?


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Hes great now thanks, is molting all his grotty feathers and growing in the most lovely white ones. Our local vet has had two female pigeons brought in , one generic grey 'flying-rat' as my neighbor so eloquently puts it and the other is a grey and white with sort of reddish bits similar to the one we have now. They were brought in after being attacked and one has had part of her foot amputated and is partially blind she thinks and the other has a broken wing which he could not set properly so she won't be able to fly at all but he said we were welcome to them if we wanted. So when they're well enough they will be joining our one, we shall have quite the motley little group!! 

He's quite the character , still does his funny little bob bob dance when he hears the radio on (it is always on in the mornings when people are around) and is showing a bit of interest in building a nest although I don't think he/she really knows how to go about it. He picks up bits of hay and the little sticks that are sometimes in it and carries them around and stashes it in different parts of the cage. He kept trying to put it up on the perch but it falls off and he gets very cross , maybe the new girls will know how and can show him/her haha - apparently the grey one at least is an older bird but the vet did not know how old the white/grey/red one was but shes an adult also. He does have a proper nesting box which he can get into , he just tries putting the hay and sticks in highly inappropriate places for a nest! I think hes reading the instruction booklet upside down!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great to hear the update!! BTW, you may think about taking only one of those two birds. Although trios can occasionally work out pigeond usually do best in pairs. It is possible if you get both you may end up with a pair and an odd bird out.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> Great to hear the update!! BTW, you may think about taking only one of those two birds. Although trios can occasionally work out pigeond usually do best in pairs. It is possible if you get both you may end up with a pair and an odd bird out.


If their both hens.......He'll be in his glory!! I have a couple of threesomes and they get along great


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could have a problem with threes birds. If two of them mate up, the male may see the 3rd bird as in intruder if he is a male. Unless you planned on getting a mate for the third bird. Then you would have two pairs, which would be nice. Sometimes odd numbers work, but often it just creates problems. Pairs are much better. I think it's nice that you want to help these birds though, and give them a home. Like I said, maybe you could come up with a mate for the other bird, once you find out what it is. 

Be interesting if they all turn out to be male!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear things have worked out. And again, thank you both for caring.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

the two we are getting are females , we as yet do not know what our one is so when we do we'll probably get a friend for the other. We've put our names down with the vet so she can contact us if/when she gets another damaged one in as we've said were happy to have it depending on the situation at the time (don't want too many males etc) . I don't imagine it will take too long as she gets alot of them in, being right near both a park , and high school, and a busy road. So pigeon lady three might be a bit of a loaner for a while, but eventually she'll have a motley mate too . The vet feels sorry for the birds and does what she can for the hurt ones , she has a good garden so the ones that can be released she keeps there and feeds them so they stay in the garden usually but the ones that cant be released for which ever reason she tries to find homes for. She takes pretty good care of them even if it is only so much as to put them to sleep and out of their pain if nothing can be done.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I think you're great to take them. Females will get along better than too many males. Pics when they come please. 
You'll be like me with a loft full of rescues. Amazing how they find you! LOL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You may need to put in some ramps for the non flyer.


----------



## Pig-wigon (Jan 26, 2012)

yes, my partner has set about putting various ramps and things about for the new ones , and our current one who doesn't really fly so much as he does a sort of hop flutter and the one missing toes - 'Limpy' as shes already being referred as can fly apparently but not walk well. It is funny how things come about!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It sure is. I have rescues, and some are handicapped. So I have had to adjust things according to their different needs. It's a never ending work in progress. But it's also fun experimenting with different ideas. Just when you think you have it figured out, something else comes along. I'd love to see pictures when you get the ramps done and all. Maybe you'll think of something different that I can use.
I have a cute little feral hen with a bad wing. She can only flutter up and down a bit. Can't really fly, but she choose a nest box on the second row up from the bottom, after I had ramped a bottom row box for her. She was getting to it by way of jumping from one perch to another, and jumping around a corner and into the box. I have no idea of how she did that so well without falling to the floor. Cricket is an amazing and determined little thing. So I added some shelves to make it easier for her. She wasn't even mated at the time. She is now though, to a cute little feral cock who had one wing amputated before we got him. He does really well with the use of ramps. Like I said, it's always evolving. You'll enjoy it. Nice you have someone handy to do the building.


----------

